# Zeichenfigur auf dem PC bringen.



## hautlappen (19. September 2006)

Hi  an alle, 
erstmal will ich vorab sagen das ich sehr gerne zeichne und diese zeichnungen auch im i-net stellen möchte, nur genau da kommt mein problem, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.
folgende Fragen:
- welche Methode ist besser für die Zeichnung um sie auf dem Pc zubringen mit einer super Qualität? ( scanner oder Zeichenbrett) ?

- was für eine Software (Programme) sollte ich benutzen um die zeichnung zu bearbeiten und evtl. zu ändern?

- welche Einstellungen würdet ihr mir raten wenn ich die scannersoftware benutze (Photoshop)?

So stell ich mir das Endprodukt vor.Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Ellie (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

einfach scannen und gut ist, welche Einstellungen erforderlich sind, kannst Du schnell mit ein paar Versuchen herausfinden, denn da gibt es keine allgemeingültigen Werte. Supergut und Internet schliessen sich so ziemlich aus, da Du wegen der Geschwindigkeit kaum zig MB große Daten einstellen solltest. 

Auflösung 72 dpi und komprimieren, bei Photoshop wäre das z.B. "für web speichern", dann hat ein großes Bild nachher kaum mehr als 100 KB (bei meinen Bildern meist um 40KB) und zum angucken und aufgrund von Raubkopierern macht das durchaus Sinn. Es ist sowieso jeder Monitor anders eingestellt, Farbverbindlichkeit gibt es hier also nicht.

Hast Du etwas mehr Geld übrig, kann ich zu einem Grafiktablett raten, aber kein Billigtablett, da ärgerst Du dich nur. Wacom gilt hier als Non plus Ultra und hält sehr lang und arbeitet zuverlässig.

Als Bildbearbeitungsprogramme kannst Du jedes wählen, daß Du dir leisten kannst. Ob das OpenSource ist, wie GIMP, oder andere wie Artrage, Photoshop, Corel Painter usw. Einfach loslegen und probieren, was dir am besten gefällt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Mamphil (20. September 2006)

Hi,

wenn du eine Strichzeichnung einscannst, kannst du zum Beispiel durch Verstärken des Kontrasts Linien und Farben kräftiger machen - einfach mal ein wenig damit spielen ;-)

Mamphil


----------



## hautlappen (22. September 2006)

Danke für die Anworten werde mal etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. September 2006)

Gute Ergebnisse liefert auch das Vektorisieren der Strichzeichnung. Das geht z. B. ziemlich einfach (und kostenlos) mit dem Programm »Inkscape«.


----------

